# Hierodula majuscula care?



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

These are actually my first Hierodulas. What's a good temp. and humidity?


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 3, 2012)

Hierodulas are very tolerant and hardy. General mantis care applies, I'd recommend daytime temps of 80-90F, night temps of 65-75F with an average humidity of 60%.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, ok. Thanks! Sounds like I made good guesses.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

I would keep them at a 77-86 and 50-60% they are pretty prone to bacterial infections


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

Good to know. I'm pretty stoked about these guys. Interesting color changes.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Ya. im getting mine this Wednsday. Did you get your from Yen?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, got them today. Cute.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh cool. I ordered mine last night.


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 3, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I would keep them at a 77-86 and 50-60% they are pretty prone to bacterial infections


I've never heard the "prone to bacterial infection" statement before and I'm very skeptical of its accuracy. Why do you believe this? Can you cite some reliable sources?


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes I can (Mantiskindom.com) When you mist an enclourse to much mold and small fungi can grow. If there is not enough ventialtion the mantis will get mold (Live gowing off of them or not) on them. The mold can spread and kill the mantis while they try(If it is on the abdomen it can be very deadly) to keep themselves clean. Other mantises that are prone to bacterial infections is the #9 mantis


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

This is form the website "Keep humidity at around 60%...too much humidity might induce fungal growth"


----------



## gripen (Feb 3, 2012)

They are a very low maitinance species. A 32oz deli cup with some substrate is all I use. They like the temp to be in the mid 80s. They are fine with 40% humidity.


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 3, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> This is form the website "Keep humidity at around 60%...too much humidity might induce fungal growth"


We can all agree that too much humidity is a bad thing! This rule applies to most (maybe all?) mantids though, mold and such are not conducive to their health and well being. But in this thread you have stated that the H. majuscula and the P. Wahlbergii (aka #9) are pretty prone to bacterial infections.

You were unfortunately misled. Until a scientific study demonstrates a specific condition or reason for increased succeptability to a specific strain of bacterial infections amongst certain species, it's not a valid claim. No offense to whatever your source, but if they make that claim without citing a valid study, they're just making things up.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

Though isn't humidity more harmful to species like b. mendica that pretty much don't want the moisture?


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

lunarstorm said:


> We can all agree that too much humidity is a bad thing! This rule applies to most (maybe all?) mantids though, mold and such are not conducive to their health and well being. But in this thread you have stated that the H. majuscula and the P. Wahlbergii (aka #9) are pretty prone to bacterial infections.
> 
> You were unfortunately misled. Until a scientific study demonstrates a specific condition or reason for increased succeptability to a specific strain of bacterial infections amongst certain species, it's not a valid claim. No offense to whatever your source, but if they make that claim without citing a valid study, they're just making things up.


That may be the case but I still trust this website for valuable information

If mold reaches any mantid it can result in death. What I am saying is the those 2 species are sensitive to less ventilation than others. (Its also on that website)


----------



## gripen (Feb 3, 2012)

Blephs won't tolerate humidity above 30%.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah. Certainly some species would be more sensitive to moisture issues than others.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes I totally agree


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 3, 2012)

meaganelise9 said:


> Yeah. Certainly some species would be more sensitive to moisture issues than others.


OK. Fair and good points. But I don't think Hierodulas are one of 'em, even if some other site says otherwise. Personally? If we're going to just compare Hierodula notes from the experts, I'll stick with Yen's site and suggestions.

Let us know what you decide to do,it might be fun to compare our H. majusculas results in a few months.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

They are from the rainforest, though it doesn't hurt to be careful. What are Yen's suggestions by the way? I like to get input from various folks.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Ya, But I am buying a sexed pair so if I get nymphs. I will try with one. It all depends on ventilation!


----------



## jcal (Feb 4, 2012)

Mine have been kept with my orchids at 80 degrees / 80 rh.. Has been growing beautifully


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 6, 2012)

My batch been doing well around 50% and up, i have them in net cage. Few mismolts in last stage but i have seen more for this generation, still less than 10%. Breeding is more of the concern as not every female is fertile after pairing.


----------



## agent A (Feb 6, 2012)

jcal said:


> Mine have been kept with my orchids at 80 degrees / 80 rh.. Has been growing beautifully


he gets along with orchids? cool!!!  why do peeps keep hierodulas so humid? mine do fine at 55% or so



yen_saw said:


> My batch been doing well around 50% and up, i have them in net cage. Few mismolts in last stage but i have seen more for this generation, still less than 10%. Breeding is more of the concern as not every female is fertile after pairing.


do u pair females up multiple times???


----------



## gripen (Feb 6, 2012)

just had a female moult to pre sub in 30% humidity. she is huge! 2.5 inches. i will get a pic of her next to a ruler soon. i cant believe it myself!


----------



## jcal (Feb 6, 2012)

agent A said:


> he gets along with orchids? cool!!!  why do peeps keep hierodulas so humid? mine do fine at 55% or so


I keep most of my animals together. So most of my animals are kept at same rh.

Excluding afew species.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 6, 2012)

By together. Do you mean in the same cage? or like in seprate cups in the same humidity enclosure


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 7, 2012)

Good to know. I have been looking for a care sheet for this species. Received some of these guys in the mail the other day. Some are little and green and some are a slightly larger and more of a brownish color. Is this common for this species or are they different instars? They all molted already.


----------



## jcal (Feb 7, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> By together. Do you mean in the same cage? or like in seprate cups in the same humidity enclosure


http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=23617


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 7, 2012)

jcal said:


> http://mantidforum.n...showtopic=23617


Thats what I meant by "Humidity Cage"


----------



## psyconiko (Feb 7, 2012)

gripen said:


> just had a female moult to pre sub in 30% humidity. she is huge! 2.5 inches. i will get a pic of her next to a ruler soon. i cant believe it myself!


I was about to say they do not require much care.Yours molted around 30% which is fairly low.I have never tried to raise them below 40%.This very low humidity rate just confirms how easy they are regarding growth.As Yen mentionned,issues may come when they reach adulhoodt:unfertility,oothbound,random deaths....

I am not sure yet but I believe food is important.I fed my adults on roaches and they did not live very long....


----------



## jcal (Feb 9, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Thats what I meant by "Humidity Cage"


Perfect. Then either way I answered your question.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 9, 2012)

agent A said:


> do u pair females up multiple times???


that's the goal. a single pairing normaly isn't enough is my understanding. in fact I'm going to take my pair and add them to a 12x24 new for copulation and keep the male there for a week before removal. tons of food will be added to help protect the male. if I deside to keep them together forever, I'll move them to a 24x48 net cage with live plants and vines. I'm sure that is enough room for the male to fly away if needed.

Harry


----------

